# can someonne convince me to add a smart watch to my collection



## Armsraised

I'm drawn to the 42mm Samsung classic... but so unsure if I'd ever use it. And honestly afraid it may corrupt me


----------



## Jonathan T

I got an Apple Watch last august. I was worried too and for a while the novelty got me wearing it more often displacing some of my regular watches. But not anymore - I only wear my AW during exercise and sleeping for sleep stats.


----------



## Ginseng108

I wouldn't consider a smartwatch to be part of my watch collection. I'd categorize it along with my phone, digital camera, etc. In other words, an information/technology appliance. 
You'd buy a smartwatch if you need the functionality because aside from the Apple Watch, SWs are so far on the functionality side of the form-function spectrum that it doesn't even compute...for me. Not at all the same kind of thing as a wristwatch.


----------



## one1speed

A handful of years ago, I was gifted an Apple watch. I hadn't been wearing watches much at the time and wouldn't have purchased one, but did end up enjoying it. It does tell time, along with a host of other features, such as communications and fitness, now days sleep tracking, etc. 

I ended up moving on to a Garmin, as I really didn't like the Apple watch for running or cycling. The Garmin, while not nearly as sleek, uses buttons to function, which I like much better in a fitness device. In addition, the screen is also larger and easier for me to read with my aging eyes. Much more user-friendly when you're on the move. It also tracks sleep, blood oxygen, etc., in addition to some smart features. 

I like variety and tend to swap back and forth between analog watches and the Garmin. A fitness / smart watch serves it's purpose and is fun to play around with. No idea of your collection, but I don't see why you couldn't integrate a smart watch into it, assuming you want the functionality.

Hope this helps, good luck with your decision.


----------



## JSnipes

I'm interested in the new 42mm Fēnix® 7 Sapphire Solar. Seems like a great watch with amazing features. But I'm with you, I don't want to spend the money on a watch that I might never wear because I bought it for features that I simply don't use.


----------



## Jonathan T

Ginseng108 said:


> I wouldn't consider a smartwatch to be part of my watch collection. I'd categorize it along with my phone, digital camera, etc. In other words, an information/technology appliance.
> You'd buy a smartwatch if you need the functionality because aside from the Apple Watch, SWs are so far on the functionality side of the form-function spectrum that it doesn't even compute...for me. Not at all the same kind of thing as a wristwatch.


Exactly. i think we (including me) get a bit of a mental block calling it a watch but it's not really a watch the way we enthusiasts view watches. it's a tech wearable and that's not a bad thing. It is what it is. I think the mental hurdle for me was something else occupying wrist time and real estate. Solution? Double wristing :-D


----------



## leadbelly2550

Depends on what you plan to use it for. I like the ability to track workouts, fitness and sleep data that you can get from a smart watch or wearable. i don’t want or need texting or phone calls going to and from my wrist. despite all of this, i strongly prefer telling time by wearing an analog watch, been wearing a watch since i was 13. To me, the big decision point, in my mind, is whether you want to be able to respond to text/email/phone calls with your watch, and do so without your phone handy. [goes without saying - if you want an Android wearable, it pairs much better with an Android phone. If you have an Apple phone, you really should look at Apple watches because they integrate so much easier]. 

You could try wearing both. Years ago, i was constantly swapping analog for tracking devices and found it annoying, so i landed on a compromise, wearing the fitness thing on the right and a normal watch on the left. If you wear a Galaxy on the right, though, it will look like you’re wearing two watches, and you may not want to do that or might not want to answer questions from people about it. It happens i wear a Garmin fenix on the right, all day every day, and whatever regular watch i choose on the left. Been that way for a number of years, and friends/family just know. i really don’t look to the Garmin for the time unless it’s middle of the night, when I’m not wearing a normal watch but can tap a button and light the thing up for a second or two.


----------



## mik_82

I think of my apple watch as a device/appliance to track my workouts/bike rides but not necessarily part of my watch collection.


----------



## ccmjd

A couple of Christmases back, I got a Samsung smartwatch for my son. He likes all the tech capabilities, but there are also apps available that reproduce analogue watch faces, pretty cool...


----------



## montelatici

Bought the Apple watch several years ago and sold it shortly afterwards as keeping it charged along with my cellphone became a PITA. Maybe they have improved the autonomy since then.


----------



## OogieBoogie

If you need convincing it's probably not worthy. I have a dozen watches calling out to me at any one time which would always be ahead in the pecking order. 

Though that Samsung looks much better than I expected.


----------



## Nokie

A Smartwatch can come in handy at times, but as noted above, I consider it more of a digital tool than a watch......


----------



## Elton Balch

I purchased my first Apple Watch several years ago and went on a three month exercise binge, closing the work out rings every day for three straight months and lost 15-20 pounds in addition to being in the best shape of my life. Fast forward to today I have an Apple Watch 6 and will occasionally double wrist with one of my watches. For the most part I’ll use it for exercise but otherwise I’m long since retired with no need to always “be in touch”. The Apple watch is worthwhile for monitoring heart rate and oxygen levels but I don’t need to wear it all day long to benefit from those things. I can also do an occasional ekg but again I don’t need to wear the watch all the time to do that. I’ll go on occasional exercise binges but based on past workouts I don’t need the watch to gauge how I’m doing on a daily basis.

If I was not a WUS I could easily wear the Apple Watch every day, but one on each wrist is just not my style. My stepson does wear both a “nice” watch and the Apple Watch together and really likes getting notifications, texts and emails on his wrist. I’ve seen articles about “double wristing” so I gather it’s becoming more popular. I just can’t myself.


----------



## Richard_r86

Do you need to track activities / sleep? If yes go ahead. If no save youeself the money.


----------



## 14060

Not me!


----------



## dirtvictim

I hope no one can convince you.


----------



## Gatto

one1speed said:


> I ended up moving on to a Garmin, as I really didn't like the Apple watch for running or cycling. The Garmin, while not nearly as sleek, uses buttons to function, which I like much better in a fitness device. In addition, the screen is also larger and easier for me to read with my aging eyes. Much more user-friendly when you're on the move. It also tracks sleep, blood oxygen, etc., in addition to some smart features.


I tried an AW and didn't appreciate the touch screen while doing various workouts. Good to hear your experience with Garmin was better, thanks for sharing.

OP, I'd say it depends why you're drawn to it. If it's for a specific purpose and you believe you'll use it regularly, go for it. I found the SW didn't change my behavior at all and so it was not a useful tool and I sold it. FWIW, I was mostly curious and didn't expect/need it to change my activity or sleep habits.


----------



## MaDTempo

Me neither. I don't need to be that connected to my world.


----------



## Can1860

Like previous post, I don't consider my smartwatch as part of my watch collection. However I use it mainly for heath monitor. During exercise I can monitor my heart rate to make sure that is hit the target rate, not too low that is not enough to burn calories or also not too high as it reach the maximum. Other than the usual sleep monitoring, steps, calories, it can also check your blood pressure, result is quote close but you need to calibrate every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## misterkevlar

Not sure I follow...like it or not surely its a watch with lots of functionality - I dont wear one personally, but I get why people do have them, definately dont feel the need to bash people that have one.


----------



## BarracksSi

Still as useful for me as it was back in 2015. Maybe more so since I'm now on a cellular model, too.








Comparing my AW to the rest of my collection (pic heavy)


It's not my intention to steal DougFNJ's thunder so soon after his carefully-written thread. I've been mulling on this idea for a while, too, and had enough time tonight to take pics (while my wife stared and laughed; also possibly while DougFNJ was writing his post). Here's a shot of almost*...




www.watchuseek.com





Topping off the charge while I'm at my desk:


----------



## Rocket1991

Smartwatches can be used as only watches and nature of fitness tracking is requiring constant wear (if you interested in that). It may reduce wrist time of other watches, you may start to wear two watches... Whatever suits you. 
You may not like it too. 
It's like any other watch you have. You like it or not, you wear it or not. Will watch A replace Watch B in collection... it's only for you to decide. 

Though, i shall say, i won't call smart watch a collection item. It's true tool watch and you use it. In X years in the future you get new, better and more advanced tool.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> Though, i shall say, i won't call smart watch a collection item. It's true tool watch and you use it. In X years in the future you get new, better and more advanced tool.


This is a quite accurate assessment that I had never thought to write before.

Comparing smartwatches to heirloom-quality watches... well, that's not even a valid comparison in the first place, and I think such questions should be dismissed outright.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> This is a quite accurate assessment that I had never thought to write before.
> 
> Comparing smartwatches to heirloom-quality watches... well, that's not even a valid comparison in the first place, and I think such questions should be dismissed outright.


I think we had few discussions bringing it out.
For me, as i love all watches and still have use for a smartwatch it always was about use for smartwatch and about history, tech, interest in a traditional watch.


----------



## zengineer

It's a cell phone accessory. I have no desire for one and can't really help anyone decide if they want one.

It holds zero appeal for me. I have my ringer on either vibrate only or silent, routinely leave it at home for hours at a time and just plain shut it off some days.

But that's me.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Thyl

I used one when training (solely checking incoming calls), but I did not feel comfortable having it on my hand. It went back to the drawer.


----------



## carbon_dragon

There are smart watches designed to be phone connected watches with lots of features (Apple Watch) and then there are fitness watches which are designed to record workouts and also are phone connected with lots of features. You might say they're growing toward the same goal. I've had two Polar and one Garmin in the fitness category, and the new Garmin (Swim 2) has been in a whole new class. It's a great smart watch (though I wear a normal watch too) but more importantly, it's waterproof, has a great phone app, flawless syncing, great (if not glitzy) displays on the watch, commonsense controls, and good battery life. I'm really impressed with it. The Polar Ignite 2 was about the worst, most unreliable piece of electronics I've even possessed (but it was pretty).


----------



## jar

I haven't worn an un-smart watch since around 2013-2014. All mine have been Samsung and all with an independent phone line with call, message and notifications from my primary cellular line even when I leave the cell phone at home. The Samsung Galaxy watches give me all the functionality of even the finest dumb watch but also gives me all the communication capabilities of a cell phone as well as exercise tracking..


----------



## peagreen

Jonathan T said:


> Exactly. i think we (including me) get a bit of a mental block calling it a watch but it's not really a watch the way we enthusiasts view watches. it's a tech wearable and that's not a bad thing. It is what it is. I think the mental hurdle for me was something else occupying wrist time and real estate. Solution? Double wristing :-D


I would like to voice my agreement with your statement and compare it to the mobile phone which I take with me everywhere at all times, except to bed. (It sleeps on the charger in the living room in flight mode. )
What I do least of all with the thing is make phone calls!


----------



## digivandig

I wear a Fitbit Charge 5 (used to wear an Inspire) on my right wrist, watch on my left wrist. It's solely for fitness purposes, but it does vibrate when I get a call which is helpful, and occasionally I'll forget to put on a watch but I'll still have my Fitbit on me to tell time. It looks more like a bracelet than a watch, so it doesn't look so much like I'm wearing two watches.


----------



## carbon_dragon

digivandig said:


> I wear a Fitbit Charge 5 (used to wear an Inspire) on my right wrist, watch on my left wrist. It's solely for fitness purposes, but it does vibrate when I get a call which is helpful, and occasionally I'll forget to put on a watch but I'll still have my Fitbit on me to tell time. It looks more like a bracelet than a watch, so it doesn't look so much like I'm wearing two watches.


Yes the ability to put up messages when you get a call or text or a variety of other purposes is helpful as an add-on to the fitness watch. Curiously my Fitbit communicated with my old iPhone 6sPlus fine, but the Polar Ignite 2 wouldn't. My current Swim 2 (which I post about above) is the best communicator I've had due to its larger display. It gives me a reason to wear the watch other than during workouts.


----------



## andye36

Here is my simple answer. Just try one. I would go with either an Apple Watch or Garmin (I have owned both).

Know this: The Apple watch is a brilliant smartwatch with fitness features. On the other hand, the Garmin is a brilliant fitness watch, with some smartwatch features. Neither of them do it all.


----------



## Beatlloydy

I find smart watches can make you a bit obsessive about everything. Ive had a few starting with the Samsung in 2014. I would obsess about step counts. Then it was always about the notifications and they can get annoying.
Now I know approximately to the nearly thousand how many steps I do in a day and whether I need to increase exercise..I tey and let my phone sit on the bench when not using it.
Smart watches and devices are good but I now try and only use them when I want to..
Timex hit the nail on the head with this brilliant ad.


----------



## bombaywalla

Armsraised said:


> I'm drawn to the 42mm Samsung classic... but so unsure if I'd ever use it. And honestly afraid it may corrupt me


no, dont do it. Despite all they say, they are collecting your personal data & are selling it....


----------



## Rocket1991

bombaywalla said:


> no, dont do it. Despite all they say, they are collecting your personal data & are selling it....


So does any site on the web with advertisement, your phone, your car, your internet provider etc.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> So does any site on the web with advertisement, your phone, your car, your internet provider etc.


“Any” is a broad brush you’re using here and it’s not correct.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> “Any” is a broad brush you’re using here and it’s not correct.


In context of been afraid of smartwatches and pointing out our private information is on sale anyway even if you don't use one ...


----------



## ChachatherB

Reasons to get a smart watch:
-Constant distractions tied to your wrist
-Consumption monster for electrical energy
-Becomes more obsolete with newer models
-A beacon for continuous electromagnetic waves

But really though, here are why I might consider one: If you're active, or want to see metrics on your well being, easy access to apps and such, great visibility in low light conditions, connectivity to your other mobile/electronic devices.


----------



## peagreen

ChachatherB said:


> -A beacon for continuous electromagnetic waves


The watch won't actually draw electromagnetic waves towards the wearer. The waves are there regardless of whether you wear a smartwatch. Everybody gets them.


----------



## Ron From Texas

Well, something like most of the Garmin line can be set up to get no notifications from your phone. It is also minimally dependent on the phone needing it only for weather and a few other peripheral features. That way one gets the benefit of integrating a heart rate sensor, GPS, Accelerometer and altimeter with a small computer. It also tells time and has chrono alarm functions.

Of course, if you like to take your calls at your wrist like Dick Tracey, that's available from many sources.


----------



## Rocket1991

Ron From Texas said:


> Well, something like most of the Garmin line can be set up to get no notifications from your phone. It is also minimally dependent on the phone needing it only for weather and a few other peripheral features. That way one gets the benefit of integrating a heart rate sensor, GPS, Accelerometer and altimeter with a small computer. It also tells time and has chrono alarm functions.
> 
> Of course, if you like to take your calls at your wrist like Dick Tracey, that's available from many sources.


New Garmins started to have this call function too.


----------



## Ron From Texas

Rocket1991 said:


> New Garmins started to have this call function too.


I believe only the Venu 2 Plus can answer a call.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

one1speed said:


> A handful of years ago, I was gifted an Apple watch. I hadn't been wearing watches much at the time and wouldn't have purchased one, but did end up enjoying it. It does tell time, along with a host of other features, such as communications and fitness, now days sleep tracking, etc.
> 
> I ended up moving on to a Garmin, as I really didn't like the Apple watch for running or cycling. The Garmin, while not nearly as sleek, uses buttons to function, which I like much better in a fitness device. In addition, the screen is also larger and easier for me to read with my aging eyes. Much more user-friendly when you're on the move. It also tracks sleep, blood oxygen, etc., in addition to some smart features.
> 
> I like variety and tend to swap back and forth between analog watches and the Garmin. A fitness / smart watch serves it's purpose and is fun to play around with. No idea of your collection, but I don't see why you couldn't integrate a smart watch into it, assuming you want the functionality.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck with your decision.


My husband @Capt.Steve loves his Garmin Aviator and it is a daily wear. As a pilot, having a watch that works well under variable lighting conditions is handy for the log books. He may be sitting on top of a mountain to pick up a patient at 2AM so illumination is a plus. Also built like a tank. It is okay to have the tool you need. It is a watch, as much as I pick on him about it.


----------



## Rodentman

I had a Galaxy Smartwatch for a short time. I wore it 3 times and gave it away.


----------



## Rocket1991

Ron From Texas said:


> I believe only the Venu 2 Plus can answer a call.


I thinki now all new models come with eddition which is capable of that or in case of expensive mdoel most of them do. Some aviator model is capable and i think something in 255 line.


----------



## Ron From Texas

Rocket1991 said:


> I thinki now all new models come with eddition which is capable of that or in case of expensive mdoel most of them do. Some aviator model is capable and i think something in 255 line.


Not.


----------



## Capt.Steve

I had an Apple Watch for a while, but it was less watch and more wearable tech; a wrist-mounted extension of my iPhone basically. I like some of the benefits smartwatches offer (fitness/health data, weather information, etc.), but I found myself wanting something more like a real watch, and less like a smartphone extension. Also, the Apple Watch’s battery life is absolutely horrendous. It has to be charged daily.

I found what I was looking for with the Garmin MARQ series. High build-quality, top-shelf materials (titanium, sapphire, etc.), and best of all 10-12 day battery life! They’re not cheap, but if you want a smart watch that’s more watch than smart, and something worthy of occupying a space in your watch box with your other pricey timepieces, this might be for you.

As my lovely wife @LauraLovesWatches so accurately stated, mine is a daily wear for me at work, and other outdoor activities I wouldn't subject my nicer watches to. I charge it about once a week, sometimes less. It interfaces with all smartphones too as Garmin has their own OS and doesn’t buy someone else’s. The best part about the MARQ series is there are 6 models, each offering a specific feature set that caters to the 6 activity areas Garmin’s other products are focused on.

I have the Aviator, but there’s a Captain (sailing), Driver (racetrack), Golfer, Adventurer (hiking), and Athlete (fitness). All of them, in addition to their focused feature set, offer a long list of other functions common to all 6 models.


----------

